# Meine 2. HDD ( IBM 80GB ) wird nicht erkannt!

## Metzler

Hi!

Also als allererstes: Ich bin neu hier im Forum und auch noch ein ziemlicher Neuling in Sachen Linux!  :Wink: 

Und nun zu meinem Problem:

Wie ich oben schon beschrieben habe wird meine zweite HDD nicht erkannt, d.h. Gentoo bootet bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt und bleibt dann beim Partitionscheck hängen!  :Sad:  Meine erste HDD, eine Western Digital 20GB, wird ohne Probleme erkannt!

Ich habe nun schon viele Dinge ausprobiert. In der /etc/fstab ist die HDD korrekt, wie in der Doc. beschrieben, eingetragen und gemountet habe ich sie auch! Als Dateisystem verwende ich ReiserFS! Die zweite HDD habe ich auch nicht weiter partitioniert sondern nur ein /root Verzeichnis erstellt!

Woran kann es liegen das die zweite Platte nicht erkannt wird? Denn eigentlich habe ich alles genau so gemacht wie es in der Installations- Doc. beschrieben wird!? 

Ich bitte um Hilfe!  :Smile: 

Peeze!

----------

## dertobi123

 *Metzler wrote:*   

> Gentoo bootet bis zu einem bestimmten Punkt und bleibt dann beim Partitionscheck hängen!  Meine erste HDD, eine Western Digital 20GB, wird ohne Probleme erkannt!

 Was heisst "erkannt"? Bricht der beim fsck ab, bitte präziser.

 *Metzler wrote:*   

> Ich habe nun schon viele Dinge ausprobiert. In der /etc/fstab ist die HDD korrekt, wie in der Doc. beschrieben, eingetragen und gemountet habe ich sie auch! Als Dateisystem verwende ich ReiserFS! Die zweite HDD habe ich auch nicht weiter partitioniert sondern nur ein /root Verzeichnis erstellt!

 reiserfsprogs installiert? Wie sieht die Patitionierung, wie die fstab aus?

 *Metzler wrote:*   

> Woran kann es liegen das die zweite Platte nicht erkannt wird? Denn eigentlich habe ich alles genau so gemacht wie es in der Installations- Doc. beschrieben wird!? 

 Da es ne IBM ist, würde ich direkt auch nochmal nen DFT machen, die Dinger sterben schneller als ich schreiben kann  :Wink: 

 *Metzler wrote:*   

> Peeze!

 

Bitte was soll das heissen? dict.leo.org hat nix gefunden, ausser 'pee'; aber das meintest du wohl nicht wirklich  :Wink: 

Gruß Tobias

----------

## ralph

Erstmal hallo!   :Very Happy: 

Als erstes könntest du natürlich probieren, die 2. Platte nicht automatisch zu mounten, dann könntest du gentoo erstmal booten und dann weitersehen, ob es denn klappt, wenn du sie von Hand mountest.

Was mich etwas stuzig macht, ist, dass du schreibst, du hättest nur ein /root Verzeichnis angelegt. Wie meinst du das? Du versuchst nicht die Platte als /root zu mounten, hast /root aber auch schon auf deiner anderen Platte?

Ausserdem wäre es hilfreich, wenn du deine /etc/fstab einmal posten könntest.

Viel Glück!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Konsti

Aehh....

Wie dertobi123 schon sagte, mach dich nicht ungluecklich und schmeiss sie bitte gleich weg!

Kein   :Very Happy: 

Diese 4ma hat mich meherere naechte gekostet, jetzt habe ich einen Eimer voll von den Dingern...  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Konsti

----------

## dertobi123

Hey, nicht direkt so radikal  :Wink: 

Nen paar von diesen Teilen sollen auch nach nem Jahr noch laufen  :Wink:  Nach obiger Problemstellung kann die Ursache die Platte genauso gut aber auch alles andere sein ...

Tobias

----------

## Konsti

Naja, leider ist es so extrem, dass   :Wink:  nicht angebracht ist...

Die letzte macht mir gerade sehr viel Freude, ich bin bei Hannover, Platte im Server in Duisburg: "Uncorrectable Error" blablabla...

A propos Ursache kann alles moegliche sein (klar, OPs Fehlerbeschreibung schreit nach Kristallkugel):

Was mir gerade zum Problem des OP einfaellt, laeuft die denn ueberhaubt noch an, erkennt das BIOS die HDD?

Hm... radikal?  :Rolling Eyes:  ... ne!   :Shocked: 

Konsti

----------

## ian!

Nun ja.. Ich weiss garnicht was ihr habt.  :Wink:  Habe hier eine DLT-IBM Scheibe schon seid über 2 Jahren am laufen (und das fast ausschliesslich im Dauerbetrieb). Das ist für eine IDE-Platte ja schon mal eine reife Leistung.  :Rolling Eyes:  Um mal etwas Gegengewicht zu geben: Ich habe binnen kürzester Zeit 2 Maxtor-Scheiben in den Rund-Ordner geben dürfen. (Schleifgeräusche, Platten waren Totalschaden; und das bei zwei unterschiedlichen Serien.)

Es scheint mir so, als dürfte man fast überhaupt keine IDE-Platten mehr kaufen. SCSI-Platten spielen da scheinbar in einer ganz anderen Liga. (Laufzeiten von über 5 Jahren im Dauerbetrieb und gutem Load sind kein Problem.)

ian!

----------

## Konsti

 *ian! wrote:*   

> Ich habe binnen kürzester Zeit 2 Maxtor-Scheiben in den Rund-Ordner geben dürfen. 

 

Ja, ok Zufall, dass deine IBM sich wacker haelt. 2 kaputte Maxtors...   :Shocked:  eine habe ich hier auch. ABER einen ganzen Eimer voll IBMs, das ist doch das signifikante!

Jetzt stirbt die letzte in meinem Bestand, für die werde ich denn wohl 500km fahren müssen... 

Backup Scripte laufen, mal sehen...   :Confused: 

Konsti

----------

## MrTom

Von IBM gibt eine Soft zum LowLevelFormat der Platte.

Manchmal geht die "defekte" Platte danach wieder ohne Probleme.

Ausserdem haben die Teile meistens evtl. noch Garantie. Wenn die Software einen Fehler findet, kann man mit der Seriennr und dem Fehler nachsehen, ob man einen Garantietausch bekommt. Ist aber nix mehr IBM! IBM-Platten sind nun Hitachi. Wenn die Platte allerdings lauter wird (so war es bei einer von meinen) dann ist die kurz vor R.I.P! War aber auch Garantie.

@Konsti: Du kannst mal in /proc nachsehen oder über hdparm -i  /dev/hdX ob da alles richtig ist mit der Platte. Schreib mal wie die im System hängt und welche Treiber etc. im Kernel sind... Das Übliche halt...

----------

## Konsti

Naja, Garantie ist es ja erst, wenn ein Mensch fuer mich dort hinfährt, die Platteauswechselt, das Dateisystem und die Daten übertraegt und das Ding nur 10min down ist. Alles andere ist Verarschung.

LowLevel Format ist gefährlich, weil, es ist gar nicht sicher, dass die Platte, so kaputt wie sie schon ist, überhaupt nach einem Reset wieder hochkommt... IBM halt...

Und   :Very Happy:  lest mal de.comp.hardware.laufwerke.festplatten: Die Rekord mindest Lebensdauer von reparierten IBMs liegt dort bei 10 Sekunden. Mein Kumpel hat auch ein "Servicable reused Part", mit dem Charme einer Kreissaege. Also, eine Austauschplatte nuetzt nur was, wenn die eine _nicht_ IBM zurueckschicken werden, die IBM reparierten oder ausgetauschten sind doch eh wieder nach einem Quartal im *smilievonhinten*

Konsti

----------

## mec

Hi,

nachdem jetzt u.a. die Platten ausgemustert wurden, klinke ich mal ein.

Welchen Kernel hast Du?

Aussage hierzu:

Die Kernels bis Kernel 2.2.10 haben intern eine Limitierung der maximalen Zylinderzahl für Festplatten auf 65535 Zylinder, was zu einer maximalen Größe von 32GB führt.

Mein Vorschlag:

1.) Nimm einen höheren Kernel

2.) Versuch mal ein Upgrade für Dein Rechner-BIOS. Dadurch wird möglicherweise diese Beschränkung aufgehoben. Sollte das nicht helfen, könntest Du die volle Kapazität Deiner Festplatte nicht mit Deinem Rechner nutzen.

3.) Verändere die Jumpereinstellung auf Deiner Festplatte entsprechend der Anweisungen in der Beschreibung Deiner Festplatte. 

cu

mec

----------

## dertobi123

Ich geb ja zu, dass das mit den Platten leicht ins OT gedriftet ist; aber jemanden mit neu installierten Gentoo ein Update auf einen Kernel >=2.2.11 zu empfehlen ist der Brüller schlecht hin  :Laughing: 

Du redest von einem _4_ Jahre alten Kernel ....

Gruß Tobias

----------

## Metzler

Moin!  :Smile: 

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten! Habe den Fehler mittlerweile gefunden! 

Es liegt tatsächlich an der IBM HDD! *g*...und zwar unterstützt diese irgendwie nicht dieses DMA obwohl sie es eigentlich sollte! 

Nuja nach dem ich einen anderen Kernel genommen habe, konnte ich trotz dieser Meldung booten! Also Gentoo läuft nun!!  :Smile:  Nur eben meine grosse HDD nicht...naja neue kaufen!  :Smile: 

Also danke nochma für eure Hilfe! Bis bald.

----------

